# Then and now ...



## Oli (26 Aug 2004)

Found this site a while back, brings back a lot of memories. Can't believe some of the stuff I'm reading ... 

In my time (mid -late 70s) the FN C1A1 was our main weapon of choice. We would go to Camp Borden about every 2 months to fire about 50 shots a piece. We also fired the Lee  303 about 3 times a year (what a kick in the shoulder). Once we fired 9 mil pistols with an MP unit but I guess we were just in the right place at the right time. (some MPs were cooler than others) 

In the field we mostly had FNs (not always with breech blocks) and when we did, not always with BFAs. On several occasions the WOs and above had sten guns but no BFAs and a converted 30 cal. to 7.62 but no firing mec. (thing was heavy but cool).  Sometimes we would score a couple of T-flashes and once a smoke grenade and  an A-sym (what a bang).

We also used the Lee converted to .22  on our home range. Also some kind of converted American thingy (looked like M-16 but we shot it indoors on our .22 range so I'm assuming converted)

On several occasions we took the Bren Gun apart and once went into the deep woods of Quebec where the seniors got to fire a mag each(hush hush stuff back then)  :-X

When all else failed we took these things that looked like .22 rifles (no bolts) into the field. 


  ..... and yes we did play capture the flag.


Oli (GGHG)
Mainz Germany


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (26 Aug 2004)

WOW I did not know my corp did that stuff! I saw pictures of you guys with the FNs but never imagined we did that kinda stuff!


----------



## Oli (26 Aug 2004)

Each summer when we went to Ipperwash we were horrified at the stories other cadets told us, of how they marched around all year and were only shown pictures of rifles and told that they made a *BANG * when you fired them.  


Oli GGHG
Mainz Germany


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (26 Aug 2004)

Yeah we get to shoot some sweet stuff but it's all civi stuff at civi ranges. Half the cadets in our corp haven't been to Borden I went for my first time this year and I've been in cadets 3 years! We get no support what so ever from the GGHG and no we're not even allowed rifles at the corp we have to keep them all at the MDVA and can only get them on special parades.Things have deffinatly changed. Only two cadets in our corp have had the chance to shoot the C7 one is NSCE and one is a Gold Star they only got to do it at camp.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (26 Aug 2004)

I was lucky enough to be in cadets in the 80's and 90's and shoot several different rifles including the FNC1A1, 303 bored to .22 cal and even the Anshutz biathlon rifle.  All of these were commonplace rifles during my time in cadets and many, if not all cadets had a chance to fire them.  Sadly, today the Canadian Cadet movement has moved away from rifles to the more "safe" air rifles and pellet guns.  .177 cal and less that 485 fps.  Not technically classified a "weapon" by the Canadian government.  Oh how the times change.  We went to Petawawa to fire the FN in most cases.  I did fire it at Ipperwash once and twice in London.  What a great rifle.  Too bad they are out of the system.  Gas powered and pretty accurate too.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Oli (27 Aug 2004)

... so no more standing in the bunker while the bullets are flying overhead. Nothing like 15 cadets that can't aim, hitting the dirt in front of the targets, making it feel like you're in a WWI trench waiting for the command to go over the top. 

Oli (GGHG)
Mainz Germany


----------



## THEARMYGUY (27 Aug 2004)

Yeah Oli I remember those days.  It was when we did the indication rounds that people got splinters in their hands.  A shot was fired and you indicated the impact point.  After that you were supposed to lower the indicator and the shooter would continue.  I remember having an indicator shot right out of my hands when someone on the firing point hit it twice during the final 10 rounds. It was a lot of fun back in those days.  I remember the kick from the FN like it was yesterday.  Wish we could still use them.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Inch (28 Aug 2004)

I used to be the guy that shot the indicator, if they left it up too long...WHACK! Good times. We used to go to Cedar Springs a lot, sentry duty in that little metal shack with bullet holes in it that was behind the birm, range weekends were the best. I shot the FN the first time in London on that 25m range, I too remember it having one hell of a kick to it.

Cheers


----------



## Oli (30 Aug 2004)

....  so are there still shooting badges? I was best marksman in 1980. I don't think I would have worn a badge that says  -->  Pellet Rifle Elite  or accepted a trophy at annual inspection engraved -->  Be Be King   for that matter.  ;D


Oli (GGHG)
Mainz Germany


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (30 Aug 2004)

Yeah there are still shooting badges. Some corps do it with the air rifles but 748 still uses .22s and sometimes .303 if you are good enough.


----------



## primer (3 Sep 2004)

oli you brought up some good memories of the good old days. I was a Borden cadet and carring the weapons was a fun thing on weekend EXs. Shooting out the indicators out of there hands I remember that like it was yesterday and hearing the spring recoil of the FN do you remember that sound you'll never forget it.


----------



## Scott (3 Sep 2004)

While I was in Aldershot the butts party used to have to race up the backstop and put out fires when we were firing C9 (Tracers, dry grass) I too used to fire at the indicators.


----------



## Oli (4 Sep 2004)

...what ever happened to the FN?  I don't live in Canada and we have no Canadian Forces here in our region. I have had little to do with cadets now for some time. Do the regs still use it?  If not there must be a lot around .... unless they have been sold to some deserving 3rd world country for internal security.

Oli (GGHG)
Mainz Germany


----------



## Inch (4 Sep 2004)

The CF switched to the C7 in the 80's and when the new gun registration came into effect in the late 90's coupled with the increasing PCness of the world,  it pretty much put an end to 12 yr olds firing 7.62mm assault rifles. The last time I fired an FN was probably around 94-95, maybe a year or two earlier than that even.

Cheers


----------



## Oli (5 Sep 2004)

....  yup things sure have changed. These were taken on field exercises back in '79  I was CSM at the time and more involved in defensive positioning then active reconnaissance. Cadets on a mission !!! 

Oli (GGHG)
Mainz Germany


----------



## NavyGrunt (5 Sep 2004)

The last exercise I was on the Cadets there observing got to fire off thousands of excess rds because the Americans didnt want to transport them(the rds) back. They were quite thrilled at firing hundreds of blank .50 cal rounds......I was very jealous. I love firing that .50 cal. You can feel it right in your chest. Now thats a killing machine!!

Just an interesting note on the difference. I was quite taken aback when I saw the American air cadets running by with M16's.....


----------



## algonquinreg (2 Nov 2004)

great pics oli !!!!!!  i too used to fire at the indicator when they were too slow...i remember blowing away a raven that made the mistake of landind ontop of the target to...that was fun...all i saw was feathers ....those FN's were awesome rifles. Sure wish i had one for deer hunting haha. Cadets now is just not the same, it's no wonder enrollment is hitting dangerously low levels. As for the .22 's....anyone remember those heavy lil cooeys? i hated those. i liked the .303's though. i use one for moose and deer hunting now. passed down to me by my grandfather..its an old .303 enfield (.303 british) from WW2 . was set as a sniper rifle...deadly accurate  !!! i have never had to chase a deer or a moose after shooting it with that baby. Anyone remember that W.O Lau?  skinny lil asian guy with a british accent?? I'd still like to kick his ass lol  although i did use his quotes with the Jr Cadets back home   ( You idle crow...you scurvy dog !! ) lol..... 
 I drive by the ranges at ipperwash a few times a year....they are still there but grown in. had some damn good times there !!!!


----------



## THEARMYGUY (2 Nov 2004)

I spent some good times on the ranges at Ipperwash.  I was there the year it closed to cadets.  What a year.  We were confined to the parade grounds and tented area ONLY.  No field training or real ranges.  We set up with the Daisy air rifle in the sports field.  That was our last range at Ipperwash.  Too bad.  It was a great camp and I miss the beach at lake Huron.  Sand for miles and trips into Grand Bend on the weekends!! ;D  Alas all but gone and only memories remain.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## gt102 (2 Nov 2004)

algonquinreg said:
			
		

> ...Cadets now is just not the same, it's no wonder enrollment is hitting dangerously low levels...



As a cadet in these times, It is indeed quite sad that the cadet sytem was "torn" apart by the treaty thingy that says youth cannot be used as a second wave (or somthing to that effect) But at the same time, I am kinda glad that this was introdced. It just reassures that cadets will be safe..

So non the less, I try to make the most out of what is left in cadets. I still very much enjoy it, but other people just arnt interested in cadets anymore as there isnt that much offered anymore. Untill they introduce some crazy thing that makes it interesting again, I fear that it will remain lol enrollment levels :crybaby:


----------



## wannabe SF member (16 Sep 2006)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> As a cadet in these times, It is indeed quite sad that the cadet sytem was "torn" apart by the treaty thingy that says youth cannot be used as a second wave (or somthing to that effect) But at the same time, I am kinda glad that this was introdced. It just reassures that cadets will be safe..




What do you mean by second wave ???

PS: I had to spell check your post, try to use a better writing.


----------



## odin (16 Sep 2006)

nice pic's oli !! The SMG  " BURP" another mag empty. I remember the C1 too but i got so excited when i got to use a C2 during a cadet exercise that i grabbed it by the barrel after emptying a full mag "ouch " but i dropped to the ground and put another mag in. What a bloody ball. Didn't even worry about the Burns until that afternoon. God those were awesome day's.


----------



## ryanmann356 (16 Sep 2006)

it is what it is now.  Cadets isnt the same as "back in the day".  Everything has to be politically correct, you have to call them "cadets" not troops, and we dont go play rambo, but as Bob Dylan said "the times they are a-changin"  If you want to fire the big rifles and dig the trenches join the primary reserves


----------



## p_imbeault (16 Sep 2006)

We still call em troops in the Armoured Cadet Corps  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Sep 2006)

Chawki_bensalem said:
			
		

> What do you mean by second wave ???
> 
> PS: I had to spell check your post, try to use a better writing.



Please check the date on the posts you are replying to.


----------

